# egg sharing advice



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

Me and my husband are considering egg sharing as I have blocked tubes so ivf is our only option. I am due to have a Fsh test and providing that is ok we are ready to begin. I was wondering if anyone can confirm i need to have the fsh done on day 3 of my cycle as my gp didnt seem to know.

I am interested in hearing others egg sharing stories/views whether successful or not. 

Also can anyone recommend a clinic in the south?

Leanne


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Leanne

I've done egg-sharing twice. I think my clinic tests for FSH etc between day 1 and day 4 or something like that.

Good luck!

Carole
xxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

thancks carole. my gp doesnt seem very helpful so i am relying on you guys for advice!!

leanne xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

p.s had to re-register said my password was invalid hence name change


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi Leanne
I am egg sharing at the moment.
Ideally FSH should be done day 3, but anyday between 1 and 4 is usually ok with most clinics. My Drs surgery didn't seem to know what they were doing when mine were done either. The first blood sample was mysteriously 'lost', which put my treatment back a whole month cos I had to wait until day 3 of the next cycle to have it done again.....infuriating.
Hun xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Sounds like you are having the same problems as me then. My notes keep getting "lost" I will try to have the fsh done on day 3 of next af (have never wanted it to arrive so quickly!!) depending on what day it decides to turn up, as i am very irregular.

Thanks for letting me know and good luck for your treatment

Leanne xx


----------

